# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  مرسوم أميري كويتى رقم17 لسنة 1959 بقانون إقامة الأجانب

## هيثم الفقى

دخول الأجانب الكويت (1 - 5)
( مادة 1)
لا يجوز لأجنبي دخول الكويت أو الخروج منها إلا إذا كان يحمل جواز سفر ساري المفعول صادراً من سلطات بلده المختصة أو أية سلطة أخرى معترف بها ، أو كان يحمل وثيقة تقوم مقام الجواز وتكون صادرة من إحدى السلطات المذكورة.
ويستثنى من حكم الفقرة السابقة أبناء دول مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية، فيكتفي بالنسبة إليهم بالبطاقة الشخصية.
ويضع وزير الداخلية القواعد اللازمة لتحديد هذه البطاقة بالاتفاق مع الدول المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة.

(مادة 2)
يجوز أن يكون الجواز أو ما يقوم مقامه مؤشراً عليه بسمة الدخول من إحدى القنصليات المعهود إليها بذلك في الخارج.
ويصدر قرار من رئيس دوائر الشرطة والأمن العام بأنواع السمات وبالإجراءات التي تتبع للحصول على السمة والرسوم التي تحصل عليها.

(مادة 3)
يعفى من الحصول على سمة الدخول رعايا الدول العربية التي يصدر بها مرسوم بناء على عرض وزير الداخلية بشرطة معاملة المثل.

(مادة 4)
لا يجوز لأجنبي دخول الكويت أو الخروج منها إلا من الأماكن التي تخصص لذلك بقرار يصدر من رئيس دوائر الشرطة والأمن العام ، وبعد التأشير على جواز السفر أو الوثيقة التي تقوم مقامه من الموظف المختص بالرقابة

(مادة 5)
على ربابنة السفن والطائرات والسيارات عند وصولها الكويت أو مغادرتها لها أن يقدموا إلى الموظف المختص كشفاً بأسماء رجال سفنهم أو طائراتهم أو سياراتهم وركابها والبيانات الخاصة بهم، وعليهم أن يبلغوا السلطات المختصة أسماء الركاب الذين لا يحملون جوازات سفر أو الذين يلوح لهم أن جوازات سفرهم غير صحيحة أو غير سارية المفعول ، وعليهم أن يمنعوهم من مغادرة السفينة أو الطائرة أو السيارة أو الصعود إليها.

(مادة 6)
على كل أجنبي دخل الكويت أن يتقدم في خلال ثمان وأربعين ساعة من دخوله إلى إدارة الهجرة بالمحافظة التي يقيم بها وأن يحرر إقراراً بدخوله ، وعليه غذا غير محل إقامته في دائرة المحافظة التابع لها أن يبلغ عن عنوانه الجديد ، فإن كان التغيير إلى محافظة أخرى وجب عليه إبلاغ كل من إدارتي الهجرة في المحافظة التي انتقل منها والمحافظة التي ينتقل إليها ، ويكون الإبلاغ في الحالتين خلال ثمان وأربعين ساعة .
ويجب على كل أجنبي يرزق بمولود في الكويت أن يخطر إدارة الهجرة بالمحافظة التي يقيم بها خلال شهرين من تاريخ ميلاد الطفل.
ويصدر قرار من وزير الداخلية بالإجراءات التي تتبع للإبلاغ عن دخول الأجنبي.

(مادة 7)
على مديري الفنادق والمساكن المفروشة المعدة للإيجار أن يبلغوا الإدارة العامة لشئون الهجرة عن الأجانب الذين ينزلون في منشآتهم أو يغادرونها في خلال ثمان وأربعين ساعة من وقت نزولهم أو مغادرتهم.
ويصدر قرار من وزير الداخلية بالإجراءات التي تتبع للإبلاغ عن دخول الأجنبي.

(مادة 8)
على الأجانب خلال مدة إقامتهم أن يقدموا متى طلب منهم جواز السفر أو الوثيقة التي تقوم مقامه ، وأن يجيبوا عما يسألون من بيانات ، وأن يتقدموا عند الطلب إلى دائرة الجنسية وجوازات السفر والإقامه في الميعاد الذي يحدد لهم.
ويجب في حالة فقد جواز السفر أو تلفه أن يبلغوا دائرة الجنسية وجوازات السفر والإقامة عن ذلك في خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ الفقد أو التلف.

(مادة 7 مكرر)
على مؤجر العقار أو نائبه أن يثبت في عقد الإيجار رقم جواز سفر المستأجر غير الكويتي وكل ما يفيد إثبات شخصيته ، وعليه أن يبلغ إدارة الهجرة بالمحافظة الواقع بدائرتها العقار باسم المستأجر وجنسيته ومحل عمله وأسماء القاطنين معه وجنسياتهم ، وعليه أيضاً أن يخطرها بإخلاء المستأجر للمكان المؤجر ويكون الإبلاغ كتابة خلال أسبوع من تاريخ التعاقد أو الإخلاء.

(مادة 8 مكرر)
كل من آوى أجنبياً أو أسكنه في منزله يجل عليه أن يبلغ إدارة الهجرة الواقع بدائرتها العقار عن اسم الأجنبي وعنوانه وجنسيته ورقم جواز سفره في حلال ثمان وأربعين ساعة من وقت حلول الأجنبي أو مغادرته.
ويصدر قرار من وزير الداخلية بالإجراءات التي تتبع للإبلاغ.

(مادة 9)
يجب على كل أجنبي يريد الإقامة في الكويت أن يحصل من رئيس دوائر الشرطة والأمن العام على ترخيص بالإقامة.

(مادة 10)
إذا كان دخول الأجنبي بقصد الزيارة جاز له أن يبقى مدة أقصاها شهر واحد يجب عند انتهائها أن يغادر البلاد ما لم يحصل على إذن بالإقامة من وزارة الداخلية.

(مادة 11)
يجوز الترخيص للأجنبي بالإقامة المؤقتة بالكويت لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر يجب عليه مغادرة البلاد عند انتهائها ما لم يحصل على تجديد لهذه الإقامة من وزير الداخلية بما لا يجاوز سنة.
ويحدد وزير الداخلية الشروط والأوضاع التي تمنح بها الاقامة المؤقتة.

(مادة 12)
يجوز للأجنبي أن يحصل على ترخيص بالإقامة العادية مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات بشرط أن يظل جواز سفره صالحاً للعمل به.
فإذا انقضت المدة المرخص بها وجب عليه أن يغادر البلاد ، ما لم يكن قد طلب تجديدها قبل انقضائها بشهر على الاقل . وإذا رفض طلب التجديد وجب على الأجنبي مغادرة البلاد خلال أسبوع من إخطاره بالرفض غذا كانت المدة المرخص له بها قد انقضت ، وتحدد الشروط والأوضاع التي تمنح بها الإقامة العادية بقرار من وزير الداخلية.
وعلى الأجنبي، في جميع الأحوال ، أن يبلغ إدارة الجنسية وجوازات السفر عن كل سفرة إلى الخارج أو عن تغيير العنوان. ولا يجوز له الغياب في الخارج لمدة تزيد على ستة شهور ، ما لم يحصل قبل سفره أو قبل انتهاء هذه المدة على إذن بذلك من وزير الداخلية ، وإلا سقط حقه في الإقامة المرخص له بها.

(مادة 13)
تسري مدة الخمس السنوات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، بالنسبة إلى الأجانب الذين يكونون مقيمين في الكويت وقت نشر هذا القانون وتنطبق عليهم أحكام المادة المذكورة ، من وقت العمل بهذا القانون

(مادة 14)
يعطى الأجنبي الذي يعمل خادماً خصوصياً او من في حكمه ترخيصاً بالإقامة العادية طبقاً لأحكام المادة (12) من هذا القانون وذلك في حدود مدة عقد استخدامه أو خمس سنوات أي المدتين أقل.
فإذا ترك العمل لدى مخدومه ألغيت الإقامة الممنوحة له من تاريخ اركه العمل ويجب عليه مغادرة البلاد خلال المهلة التي تحددها له وزارة الداخلية بحيث لا تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر ما لم يرخص له بغقامة جديدة قبل انتهاء هذه المهلة.
ويجب على المخدوم إخطار وزارة الداخلية بترك الخادم العمل خلال اسبوع من وقوعه.
ولا يجوز بغير موافقة خطيه من هذا المخدوم استخدام أو إيواء أو منح إقامة جديدة لأي أجنبي ألغيت إقامته طبقاً لأحكام هذه المادة ما لم يكن قد مضى على مغادرته البلاد عامان.

(مادة 15)
يعطى الموظف في جهة حكومية ترخيصاً بالإقامة العادية طوال المدة التي يعمل فيها موظفاً بشرط أن يكون حاملاً لجواز سفر صالح للعمل به على أن يجدد هذا الترخيص كل خمس سنوات أو سنتين حسبما تقرر الجهة الحكومية التابع لها الموظف.
فإذا انتهت مدة خدمته ولم يحصل على ترخيص آخر بالإقامة طبقاً للمادة (12) من هذا القانون ، وجب عليه مغادرة الكويت في المهلة التي تحددها له وزارة الداخلية على ألا تقل عن أسبوع ، ولا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر من إنتهاء خدمته.
وعلى الجهة الحكومية التي كان الأجنبي يعمل فيها إخطار وزارة الداخلية بانتهاء خدمته فور انتهائها. ولا يجوز إعطائه ترخيصاً بالإقامة للعمل إلا بموافقة الجهة التي كان يعمل بها.

(مادة 12 مكرر)
يحظر إيواء أو إسكان أو استخدام أي أجنبي تكون إقامته بالبلاد غير مشروعة ، كما يحظر استخدام أي أجنبي استقدم من قبل الغير أثناء سريان عقده.

(مادة 15 مكرر)
على مستقدمي الأأجنبي في جميع الحالات الواردة بالمواد 10 و 11 و 12 إخطار إدارة الهجرة بالمحافظة التي أقام بها الأجنبي بانتهاء زيارة الأجنبي أو إقامته المؤقتة أو العادية خلال أسبوع من تاريخ انتهائها.
وعلى المستقدم إذا رأى تجديد الإقامة أن يتخذ الإجراءات القانونية قبل انتهائها بمدة شهر.

(مادة 16)
يجوز لرئيس دوائر الشرطة والأمن العام أن يصدر أمراً مكتوباً بإبعاد اي أجنبي، ولو كان حاصلاً على ترخيص بالإقامة ، في الأحوال الآتية:
أولا- إذا حكم على الأجنبي وأوصت المحكمة في حكمها بإبعاده.
ثانيا- غذا لم يكن للأجنبي وسيلة ظاهرة للعيش.
ثالثا- إذا رأى رئيس دوائر الشرطة والأمن العام أن إبعاد الأجنبي تستدعيه المصلحة العامة أو الأمن العام أو الآداب العامة.

(مادة 17)
يجوز أن يشمل أمر إبعاد الأجنبي أفراد أسرته الأجانب المكلف بإعالتهم.

(مادة 18)
يجوز توقيف الأجنبي الصادر أمر بإبعاده لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثين يوماً إذا كان هذا التوقيف ضرورياً لتنفيذ الإبعاد.

(مادة 19)
لا يجوز للأجنبي الذي سبق إبعاده العودة إلى الكويت إلا بإذن خاص من رئيس دوائر الشرطة والأمن العام.

(مادة 20)
يخرج الأجنبي من الكويت بأمر من رئيس دوائر الشرطة والأمن العام إذا لم يكن حاصلاً على ترخيص بالإقامة أو انتهت مدة هذا الترخيص. ويجوز له أن يعود إلى الكويت إذا توافرت فيه الشروط الواجبة للدخول وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.

(مادة 21)
لرئيس دوائر الشرطة والأمن العام أن يأمر بأن تكون نفقات إبعاد الأجنبي هو وأسرته أو إخراجه من الكويت من مال هذا الأجنبي إذا كان عنده مال.

(مادة 22)
إذا كان للأجنبي الصادر أمر بإبعاده أو بإخراجه مصالح في الكويت تقتضي التصفية ، أعطى مهلة لتصفيتها بعد أن يقدم كفالة. ويحدد رئيس دوائر الشرطة والأمن العام مقدار هذه المهلة بحيث لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر.

(مادة 23)
رسوم الترخيص بالإقامة ورسوم تجديدها تحدد بقرار من رئيس دوائر الشرطة والأمن العام.

(مادة 24)
يعاقب بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن ستمائة دينار ولا تزيد على ألف دينار كل من يخالف أحكام المادة (15 مكرر ) من هذا القانون.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر والغرامة التي لا تقل عن مائتي دينار ولا تزيد على أربعمائة دينار أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين لكل من يخالف حكم أي مادة من المواد 5و6و7و7 مكرر و 8و8 مكرر من هذا القانون.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر والغرامة التي لا تقل عن ثلاثمائة دينار ولا تزيد على ستمائة دينار أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين لكل من يخالف حكم أي من المواد 11و12و14 فقره 1و2 ، من هذا القانون.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر والغرامة التي لا تقل عن ستمائة دينار ولا تزيد على ألف دينار أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين لكل من يخالف حكم المادة (10) من هذا القانون.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر والغرامة التي لا تقل عن مائتي دينار ولا تزيد على ستمائة دينار أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين لكل من يخالف حكم أي من المواد 1و4و12 مكرر و14 فقرة 3و4 من هذا القانون.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة لكل من يخالف حكم المادة (19) من هذا القانون.
وفي حالة مخالفة أحكام المادتين 1 و 4 يحكم بمصادرة وسيلة النقل التي استخدمت لتسهيل ارتكاب المخالفة والمبالغ المحصلة لقاء ذلك.

(مادة 25)
يستثنى من أحكام هذا القانون:
أ- رؤساء الدول وأعضاء أسرهم.  ب- رؤساء البعثات السياسية وأسرهم وموظفوهم الرسميون والقناصل وأسرهم وموظفوهم الرسميون بشرط المعاملة بالمثل.
ج- حاملو الجوازات السياسية بشرط المعالمة بالمثل.  د- ( ألغيت )  هـ- رجال السفن والطائرات القادمة إلى الكويت الذين يحملون تذاكر لحرية أو جوية من السلطات المختصة التابعين لها.
و- من يرى رئيس دوائر الشرطة والأمن العام استثنائهم بإذن خاص لاعتبارات تتعلق بالمجاملات الدولية.

(مادة 26)
لا تخل أحكام هذا القانون باتفاقات الإقامة التي تكون الكويت طرفاً فيها ولا بالعادات المرعية.

(مادة 27)
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة 20 يجوز ، في أي وقت بعد صدور هذا القانون ، تأليف لجنة لحصر الأجانب المقيمين في الكويت دون ترخيص بالإقامة للنظر في إعطائهم ترخيصاً وفقاً للأحكام المتقدمة الذكر. ويصدر ، بناء على عرض رئيس دوائر الشرطة والأمن العام ، مرسوم بتشكيل هذه اللجنة وبالقواعد والإجراءات التي تسير عليها في أعمالها. ويراعى في تشكيل اللجنه أن يكون فيها مندوبون عن دوائر الشرطة والأمن العام ودائرة الجنسية وجوازات السفر والإقامة ودائرة الشئون الاجتماعية وممثلون كويتيون للمقاولين ورجال الأعمال.

(مادة 28 )
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ، ويعمل به من وقت نشره. ويصدر رئيس دوائر الشرطة والأمن العام القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذه.

(مادة 24 مكرر)
يجوز قبول الصلح من المتهم الذي يخالف أحكام المواد 10 و 11 و 12 و 14 فقرة 2 و 3 ، و 15 و 15 مكرر من هذا القانون أو اللوائح والقرارات المنفذة لها على الأسس التالية:
أولا: أن يدفع مبلغ عشرة دنانير عن كل يوم تأخير في حالة مخالفة أحكام المادة (10).
ثانيا: أن يدفع مبلغ دينارين عن كل يوم تأخير في حالة مخالفة أحكام المواد 14،12،11 فقرة 3،2 والمادة 15.
ثالثا: أن يدفع مبلغ عشرة دنانير عن كل يوم تأخير في حالة مخالفة حكم الفقرة الأولى من المادة 15 مكرراً ن غذا كان دخول الاجنبي البلاد للزيارة ، ومبلغ دينارين عن كل يوم تأخير في حالة الإقامة المؤقتة أو العادية.
وفي جميع الأحوال لا يجوز أن يزيد مبلغ الصلح على الحد الاقصى لعقوبة الغرامة المقررة للجريمة التي يتم التصالح عليها.
ويتم دفع مبلغ الصلح في مقر إدارة شءون الهجرة بالمحافظة المختصة خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ إعلان المتهم بالمخالفة ، ويترتب على دفع مبلغ الصلح إذا رأى ما يبرر ذلك من سلوك المتهم وطول مدة المخالفة.

(مادة 24 مكرر أ )
مع عدم  الاخلال بأية عقوبة أشد يقضي بها قانون آخر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف دينار، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من سهل لأجنبي الحصول على تصريح زيارة أو إقامة بالبلاد لقاء حصوله على مال أو منفعة أو قبوله وعداً بذلك. وتضاعف العقوبة غذا عاد إلى ارتكاب هذه الجريمة خلال خمس سنوات من تارخ الحكم عليه.
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف دينار ، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من حصل على هذا التصريح لقاء تقديمه ملاً أو منفعة أو وعداً بذلك.

----------

